# Presented today in Geneva - Sinn 103 Classic 12 to mark Sinn‘s 60th anniversary



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sinn 103 Classic 12*

*A classic chronograph with a ceramic bezel insert to mark the 60th anniversary (limited edition of 600 pieces)*









Sinn press release

The 103 is more closely connected to our company than just about any other series. After all, it was these timepieces that acquainted pilots, in particular, with the name Sinn Spezialuhren once the company was founded. The first model was developed in the mid-1960s, at that time equipped with acrylic glass and hand-wound movement. These watches can still be found in the range today, underlining their timeless design and huge popularity with many watch lovers. We've also continuously expanded the series, adding, for example, the latest SINN technologies and other features.

Classic in every sense of the word, this pilot chronograph is the perfect celebration of our company's 60th anniversary - in the form of a special edition limited to 600 pieces. The 103 Classic 12 lives up to its reputation as a classic timepiece, but also boasts a modern interpretation, as demonstrated, for example, by the bezel insert made from ceramic - a material which appears for the first time on the 103 and is characterised by its outstanding hardness and the resulting exceptional scratch resistance. Another visual feature is the captive bezel itself, which features a twelve-hour scale to display a second time zone. The engraved numerals on the bezel are the colour of chamois, which is reflected in the three counters, all the printed elements and the luminous colour. The attached appliqués are rhodium-plated and luminous, as are the hour, minute and stopwatch second hands.










Even the place of origin of the watch is mentioned by name. The 'Sinn Frankfurt am Main' lettering thus adorns the glossy black dial with decorative sunburst to mark the anniversary. Both the crystal and the transparent back are made from high-quality sapphire crystal, enabling fascinating glimpses into the delicate work of the mechanical movement.

The 103 Classic 12 edition is waterproof and pressure-resistant up to 20 bar, resistant to low pressure and equipped with Ar‑Dehumidifying Technology for enhanced functional reliability and freedom from fogging.

To mark the special occasion, the edge of the glass back features the limited-edition number as well as the engravings '1961-2021' and '60 Jahre'. The watch comes in a fine case with a dark green strap of wild boar leather and a cowhide strap with alligator embossing in black.










Technical specs
*
Movement*

 SW 510
Self-winding mechanism
27 bearing jewels
28,800 semi-oscillations per hour
Seconds stop function
Anti-magnetic as per DIN 8309









* 
Case*

Case made of stainless steel, polished
Sapphire crystal in front, anti-reflective on both sides
Transparent case back made of sapphire crystal, anti-reflective on the interior
Case back screw-fastened
Crown screwable
Push-pieces screwable
Waterresistant as defined in DIN 8310
Waterproof and pressure-resistant to 20 bar
Low pressure resistant
*
Dimensions and Weight*

Case diameter: 41 mm
Band lug width: 20 mm
Case thickness: 17 mm
Weight without strap: 88 grams

*Dial and Hands*

Black electroplated dial with sunburst decoration
Attached appliqués coated with luminescent colour
Hour, minute and stop watch second hand coated with luminescent color


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm in trouble now.

I have seen a tube unboxing and @StufflerMike this is awesome. Applied indices! Stunning main and sub dials! Just about right fauxtina.

If they had kept the Sinn text solely on the main dial and about a thickness near to the Sinn 903, my speedy/sinn903 stbe/Zenith EP pursuit would have been laid to ashes ?.

Apologies for the newbie Sinn question. Do you suppose they would be launching further anniversary LE models or new model variations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> &#8230;.Apologies for the newbie Sinn question. Do you suppose they would be launching further anniversary LE models or new model variations? Thanks in advance.


Well, you never know. But I think another 60th anniversary watch would be somehow counterproductive, „one anniversary = one watch" makes more sense to me. New model variants are always conceivable / possible at Sinn. There are enough opportunities, I am thinking in particular of the „Watchtime Düsseldorf" and Inhorgenta next spring.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Love the dial. Don't like the sapphire sandwich.

Like the 103, i much prefer them with acrylic and solid caseback


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Had one in my cart before watching the unboxing. As my tastes run (far) closer to utilitarian than dressy, I had to abort the purchase. I can't warm up to the gloss. I've tried on a few occasions but I rarely keep watches with too much shine. I know everyone has opinions, but if it were matte finished, with a matte finish bezel, I would have one reserved.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

I’m wondering if I can get the ceramic bezel fitted to my original classic. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Beautiful, but the screwdown-everything nonsense must stop.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks great, love the design.

Don't like the thickness...no idea why it needs to be 17mm.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Buramu said:


> Beautiful, but the screwdown-everything nonsense must stop.


I agree entirely. This is what puts me off the 103 (those with screw down pushers at least). It effectively renders the chronograph useless for anything other than planned timings and what's the fun in that..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

17mm thick for a 41mm watch? Proportions are not good at all. What were they thinking?


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

I want it!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Buramu said:


> Beautiful, but the screwdown-everything nonsense must stop.


I like the „nonsense". My very first 103 St Sa Hd with Valjoux 7760 had screw down p/c. Classic though.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for the detailed information.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

New vs Old. I definitely prefer the cleaner design of the latest release.


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

Sinn had me at "dark green strap of wild boar leather."


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

I love it. Looks fantastic.



GregoryD said:


> Don't like the thickness...no idea why it needs to be 17mm.


The combination of 20bar water resistance and a display back is the likely culprit.


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Isn’t the crystal domed? So that would add to the thickness.

I think the case should be closer to 42 or 43mm. 41mm is just a little on the small side for me when it comes to a chrono. Sinn 206 or 358 size would be better proportioned for me. But I do like the reverse panda dial. It’s an attractive watch I’m just not sure how it would look on a larger wrist size. Would love to handle a 103 or 104 before purchasing.


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Looks great, love the design.
> 
> Don't like the thickness...no idea why it needs to be 17mm.


Agreed. 17mm thickness(even with domed sapphire) is in the unwearable territory. Beautiful watch otherwise.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

This is perhaps one of the best looking Chronographs I've seen, from Sinn or otherwise. But the 17mm thickness is a bit ridiculous. I'm surprised Sinn hasn't attempted to reduce the thickness of some of their chronographs. I think this would make these watches much more accessible to smaller wrists.


----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)

I bought a 103 (Ti IFR) a few years ago, and loved everything about it except the thickness; that's what finally made me get rid of it (which started the process, and now I have no Sinns left). I don't care HOW they make it thinner (lose the date, make it manual wind), but the 103 needs to be thinner to be regularly wearable.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks great, order placed.

Certainly thick, but somehow wears well.

The blue is gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Love the colour scheme and the dial placement and definition, less enamoured of the dial text, and it looks simply too top-heavy to be comfortable on many wrists. I owned a Speedmaster 9300 for a while, and much as I liked the watch it was too thick and wobbly to keep. This is a must-try for me, but being a Sinn, would almost certainly have to be bought on spec, and that's a risk for a pricy piece with niche potential. 

Still, a really lovely watch, and congrats to those who find and enjoy one.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

countingseconds said:


> 17mm thick for a 41mm watch? Proportions are not good at all. What were they thinking?


Agreed....

.......12 hr bezel - "check"....a date complication - "check".......17mm thick.....oh no way jose......


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

A few folks seem to be concerned about the thickness of the watch.

FWIW it’s the exact same dimensions as the standard 103 sapphire, which seems to work for many folks, otherwise it wouldn’t be selling.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

zetaplus93 said:


> FWIW it's the exact same dimensions as the standard 103 sapphire, which seems to work for many folks, otherwise it wouldn't be selling.


Yep, but I think a slimmer chronograph would open up the product line to a lot more buyers. Think U50 to the already successful U1.


----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)

singularityseven said:


> Yep, but I think a slimmer chronograph would open up the product line to a lot more buyers. Think U50 to the already successful U1.


I believe the standard 103 St is 15.5mm thick since it doesn't have a display back. I think making the watch even thinner than that would be a challenge.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

that pic @Awesom-O 4000 posted is just stunning....I really love applied indices.....I just can't wear a watch on my wrist that is thicker than a Seiko.Diver (SRPD).....I just can't....

based on what @pinchelobster......it's thicker than the standard 103......17mm is 2/3 of an inch....I just can't....


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't think there's a single Sinn watch that doesn't rev my engine.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I need another chrono like a fish needs a bicycle so I am not tempted. My CC needs to cool off anyway!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a beautiful 103


----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)

pinchelobster said:


> I believe the standard 103 St is 15.5mm thick since it doesn't have a display back. I think making the watch even thinner than that would be a challenge.


That's very interesting; I hadn't known that there was a 103 with a steel back. I know the 7750 is not a thin movement; what's the thinnest watch with a 7750 (or Sellita equivalent) in it?

Edited to add - I've found an IWC at 14.6mm and an Omega at 14.7mm; I guess the ~15mm range is about as good as it gets.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

I’m in. To all thinking 17mm thickness is “unwearable” - I’ll be happy sporting it without a problem.

From what I gathered, this automatic sandwich 103 wears much smaller than it’s specifications lead one to imagine.

If that thickness fails (which I bet it won’t), I’ll sell it without much loss if not profit from this limited 600 production series.

Wondering if Sinn 104 bracelet will fit the new 103.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

nimzotech said:


> Wondering if Sinn 104 bracelet will fit the new 103.


If it's the same case as the standard 103 sapphire, then the 104's bracelet won't fit-the end links are slightly different. I tried this back in 2017.

On the bright side, Sinn Germany was willing to sell me a pair of end links for about $30, though shipping to the US was a whopping $50 on top of that.


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

Damasko has made all of their 7750 based chronos thinner than any Sinn. I haven't been able to find any thinner than a Damasko unless it's manual wind. 

DC5x is 13.8
DC6x and DC8x are around 14.4
DC7x is a bit more at 14.6 due to a double domed Sapphire crystal.

Not entirely fair comparison with the 7x and 8x as it's a heavily modified 7750 (ie the C51). But still it's doable with enough engineering.

Random thought any one know the size of Sinn 356 without the crystal?


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

I want that 12 hour bezel for my 857...if only it would fit. Great looking anniversary watch for certain. Well done.


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

recon493 said:


> I want that 12 hour bezel for my 857...if only it would fit. Great looking anniversary watch for certain. Well done.


In theory that would be doable with the captive bezel


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

Lol, these comments are amusing. this Watch will be a smash hit and resell for a premium


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Love the look of this watch in most ways. Super sporty. Good looking color on the boat strap. My 104 is around 12mm thick I believe. I'd love to try this one on but hard to imagine 5 more mm.


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> New vs Old. I definitely prefer the cleaner design of the latest release.


Interesting. I feel exactly the opposite. I vastly prefer the old design. The extra hashes on the minute track are great for precise chrono readings and fit more with the Sinn pilot aesthetic. The countdown bezel makes SO much more sense than the 12 hour IMO. Who is really going to use the second time zone? It's not a GMT watch... I'm betting many of us would find the countdown bezel far more useful. I despise fauxtina so that's a huge knock on the new one. And the Frankfurt lettering isn't needed at all. Also I prefer the simplicity of the sub dials on the older version.

As much as I want to love the new one with the ceramic, it's a definite miss on so many counts vs. the older reference IMO.


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

To each his own, but to me a count-down bezel on a chronograph seems like overkill, given that the intended purpose of a chronograph and its subdials is to help count things down. The 12 hour bezel as a GMT complication adds an entirely new utility, and I'm sure I'll be using it for that purpose when I travel. (Yes, I bought one.)

I also think we need to get a grip on the fauxtina thing. The use by some watchmakers of cream-colored lume to make their indices and hands look like vintage Tritium is, I agree, regrettable, lousy, no good. But the subdials here are not lumed. Nor are the numerals in the bezel which, being shiny ceramic, screams newness (see the videos for proof). In other words, there is nothing about this design that suggests Sinn tried to make the watch look prematurely aged. And I reject the idea that watch makers are now forbidden to use off-white tones altogether because some talentless hacks popularized fauxtina.

It's not to take anything away from the older iteration which is also a lovely watch I would be proud to own. I just happen to prefer the Classic 12.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Normally I would prefer the h link bracelet, but in this case I wonder if the fine link would be better?


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> If it's the same case as the standard 103 sapphire, then the 104's bracelet won't fit-the end links are slightly different. I tried this back in 2017.
> 
> On the bright side, Sinn Germany was willing to sell me a pair of end links for about $30, though shipping to the US was a whopping $50 on top of that.


Actually I have a 104 St Sa I W and a 103 Sa B E. I got the H-link and fine link bracelets with the 104 and they fit the 103 perfectly. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Opettaja said:


> Actually I have a 104 St Sa I W and a 103 Sa B E. I got the H-link and fine link bracelets with the 104 and they fit the 103 perfectly. No issues whatsoever.


Interesting, I guess something has changed since 2017. Back then the end links did not fit well between the two models.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Normally I would prefer the h link bracelet, but in this case I wonder if the fine link would be better?


Hopefully, I'll get to see it in the wild on both bracelets before making a decision between the two.


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

The applied indicies and ceramic bezel are fantastic. Look forward to seeing at least more of the latter in hopefully more future models/designs!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

It's getting some love from Fratello and others. Definitely a beauty - will be interesting to read early reports of how it wears. Some nice pix in these articles:

*








Ze Germans Have Given Us A Pleasant Surprise — The Sinn 103 Classic 12 Reverse Panda Chronograph Is Quite The Looker!


✓ The Sinn 103 Classic 12 celebrates the 60th anniversary of Sinn SpezialUhren ✓ Inspired by the 1960s Sinn 103 ✓ Read all about it here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com




*








Jorg's Top 10 Best Watches Of The Geneva Watch Days 2021


✓ With Geneva Watch Days 2021 coming to an end, it's time to line up the best releases we have seen this week ✓ Check it out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## isgrb (Jul 4, 2020)

WB saying down to final pieces. Just FYI if you’re thinking about buying, time appears to be running out…


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

And... sold out at WB.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

zetaplus93 said:


> And... sold out at WB.


Wow that was fast.
Glad I got in when I did.

This will be my first "anniversary" edition piece.
I'm glad it is a Sinn.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> Interesting, I guess something has changed since 2017. Back then the end links did not fit well between the two models.


Mine are from 2018 (104) and 2019 (103).


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Kinda sad I missed on this one. That ceramic bezel and the creamy lume and sub-registers contrasting against the black dial is striking. Such a versatile watch. Congrats to those who got in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

To all the guys who are concerned about the 17mm thickness: go on youtube and check out the review by peter kotsa from yesterday. He meassured the thickness without the dome of the crystals on both sides: 13.6mm
So visually this watch wears much slimmer because the ceramic bezel insert is also slightly angled and not flat.... and the see through caseback dome digs into your wrist...he also meassured on the top of the bezel inlay! if you still think it is too big you can slim it down by around 2mm if you order a steel caseback from sinn. After that this piece will wear like a standard chrono at around 14mm. Imo this is one of the most beautiful chronographs a watchcompany released in the last 5 years. Love the design! I am pretty sure they will release a non limited black dial very soon 😉 this will sell like hotcakes after so many enthusiasts wanted sinn to finally put applied indices and ceramic inlays on their watches.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

I can also say that my 103 Sa BE has a domed sapphire front and back, and is 16mm thick (officially, although my calipers say 16.4mm), Wears great on straps or bracelets. Not too high at all. Can't see the new one at 17mm being too tall either but I know many don't like such thickness. Anyway, I'll see very soon


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats to those of you who ordered -- it's a beautiful piece for sure. Hopefully we see a solid-caseback non-LE at somer point in the future.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Two handsome chronographs. Been searching for an alternative after missing out. Might have to go after the Autavia (used) down the road as a substitute, and perhaps a better value. Great shots of both from time and tide.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

1165dvd said:


> Two handsome chronographs. Been searching for an alternative after missing out. Might have to go after the Autavia (used) down the road as a substitute, and perhaps a better value. Great shots of both from time and tide.


Would you consider Guinand? Both 103 and Guinand shared similar features and i personally think Guinand commands a great value.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

wkw said:


> Would you consider Guinand? Both 103 and Guinand shared similar features and i personal I think Guinand commands a great value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadn't considered until now. That looks really good and you are correct about the value comparison. Will have to give it a look for sure.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

1165dvd said:


> Hadn't considered until now. That looks really good and you are correct about the value comparison. Will have to give it a look for sure.


Cool. Good news is that the Guinand is not a limited edition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

1165dvd said:


> Two handsome chronographs. Been searching for an alternative after missing out. Might have to go after the Autavia (used) down the road as a substitute, and perhaps a better value. Great shots of both from time and tide.


That Autavia is an absolute stunner.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

wkw said:


> Would you consider Guinand? Both 103 and Guinand shared similar features and i personal I think Guinand commands a great value.


I came very close (four or five times) to purchasing the Guinand; looks like a great watch.

Honestly, not sure what held me back from buying.

Worked out fine as I ordered one of the Sinn's.

FWIW, you can request Guinand swap out the hand set.

(not my picture)


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


> I came very close (four of five times) to purchasing the Guinand; looks like a great watch.
> 
> Honestly, not sure what held me back from buying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt.

I am in 100% agreement with you.

Staffs from Guinand are very friendly and the company is customer focus. I recently ordered a Series 40 with special request of full brushed case and changing color of chronograph hands. They entertained my requests without questions asked.

Both Guinand Series 40 are Sinn 103 are great time pieces and won't go wrong with any one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

The "AMG of Sinn"






Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Just going to throw this out there: if you're locked in to purchase from Watchbuys and are having second thoughts, dm me. I'd be happy to take your spot and quickly transfer you the down payment. Or text me at "four ate 4, five seven won, 1 ate seven seven." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> I came very close (four or five times) to purchasing the Guinand; looks like a great watch.
> 
> Honestly, not sure what held me back from buying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt.

I missed out on the Sinn 103 classic 12. Im scourging the ADs now. Anyone know where I could procure one perhaps in Europe or States?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

1165dvd said:


> Just going to throw this out there: if you're locked in to purchase from Watchbuys and are having second thoughts, dm me. I'd be happy to take your spot and quickly transfer you the down payment. Or text me at "four ate 4, five seven won, 1 ate seven seven."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 +1 here


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Roningrad said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> I missed out on the Sinn 103 classic 12. Im scourging the ADs now. Anyone know where I could procure one perhaps in Europe or States?


Will an AD from outside of the US be permitted to ship a watch to this market? I assumed Watchbuys has the market all to themselves. I always believed AD's risk losing their status if Sinn finds out they sold to a US customer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

1165dvd said:


> Will an AD from outside of the US be permitted to ship a watch to this market? I assumed Watchbuys has the market all to themselves. I always believed AD's risk losing their status if Sinn finds out they sold to a US customer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there are certain restrictions. Where I'm at, its granted by Sinn a bit of leniency as it does not have a "defined market" yet to date. The AD here is yet to put its shop. Hence, I can reach out to watchbuys, and other ADs. However, being "open" to reach out to ADs though isn't a guarantee you will get the LE timepiece.


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm still having little doubts about all 600 are gone.
Sinn says that is sold out in direct sales, and WB is also sold out (on their allocations), but that doesnt necessarily means that is impossible to get, Im still hopeful.

I contacted an AD in Europe and they said that they contacted Sinn and I'm now on the "waitlist" in case some original request is cancelled. ( I had to put 40% down).

I also contacted an AD in Australia yesterday and they said that they still have stock left , but they're too far away from my country (Mexico).

Anyway, fingers crossed, if anyone would like to give me his spot or sell their piece let me know!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> I missed out on the Sinn 103 classic 12. Im scourging the ADs now. Anyone know where I could procure one perhaps in Europe or States?


Looks like Define watches has some, but I don't know if they have shipping restrictions.



https://www.definewatches.com.au/shop/sinn/103-st-classic-12/



This AD in Finland has 2.









Sinn 103 Classic 12 Limited Edition Kello


Sinn-kellot helposti netistä. Sinn 103 Classic 12 Limited Edition -kello nopealla ilmaisella toimituksella. Katso Sinn-rannekellot ja osta omasi nyt!




salkari.fi


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

This AD in Finland has 2.









Sinn 103 Classic 12 Limited Edition Kello


Sinn-kellot helposti netistä. Sinn 103 Classic 12 Limited Edition -kello nopealla ilmaisella toimituksella. Katso Sinn-rannekellot ja osta omasi nyt!




salkari.fi




[/QUOTE]
Actually no, they are both sold out, (*Loppuunmyyty = sold out) *even though they still show 2 in stock. I got the first one.


----------



## marklubb (Apr 27, 2019)

just3pieces said:


> To all the guys who are concerned about the 17mm thickness: go on youtube and check out the review by peter kotsa from yesterday. He meassured the thickness without the dome of the crystals on both sides: 13.6mm
> So visually this watch wears much slimmer because the ceramic bezel insert is also slightly angled and not flat.... and the see through caseback dome digs into your wrist...he also meassured on the top of the bezel inlay! if you still think it is too big you can slim it down by around 2mm if you order a steel caseback from sinn. After that this piece will wear like a standard chrono at around 14mm. Imo this is one of the most beautiful chronographs a watchcompany released in the last 5 years. Love the design! I am pretty sure they will release a non limited black dial very soon 😉 this will sell like hotcakes after so many enthusiasts wanted sinn to finally put applied indices and ceramic inlays on their watches.


I think the dimensions are exactly the same as those of the regular 103 St Sa, and although 17 mm seems thick it really sits very well on my rather flat wrists (17 cm - a little under 7"). The domed caseback fits nicely on my wrist at least with my hand extended normally or slightly upwards (like when typing or like in the photo below). It's only when you really bend down your hand that the watch seems to sit on top of the wrist, but that doesn't happen al that often does it?


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

How accurate is the movement for the new release?

I am not too familiar with the Sellita SW500.
The extended 3 year warranty is a good sign .
Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Just for some reference&#8230;




__





sellita sw500 - Google Search






www.google.com





Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

marklubb said:


> I think the dimensions are exactly the same as those of the regular 103 St Sa, and although 17 mm seems thick it really sits very well on my rather flat wrists (17 cm - a little under 7"). The domed caseback fits nicely on my wrist at least with my hand extended normally or slightly upwards (like when typing or like in the photo below). It's only when you really bend down your hand that the watch seems to sit on top of the wrist, but that doesn't happen al that often does it?
> 
> View attachment 16111489


Like the watch, and good on you if you can pull it off. I've tried the 103 Sa and some equivalents in terms of height/width ratio from other manufacturers and felt like the watch in question was a) too tall and in danger of being lopped off by doors, walls, desks and sharp objects and b) that it was unstable unless ratcheted onto my wrist.

But it's a beautiful watch, and if you can carry the dimensions and be comfortable then you're getting a strong value given the LE rarity factor, design and build quality.

I have seen suggestions regarding swapping out the display back for solid, but wouldn't that require a new gas-filling of the case by Sinn/RGM? Had this been a solid case-back and come in at 15mm or so I'd have grabbed one for sure.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

marklubb said:


> I think the dimensions are exactly the same as those of the regular 103 St Sa, and although 17 mm seems thick it really sits very well on my rather flat wrists (17 cm - a little under 7"). The domed caseback fits nicely on my wrist at least with my hand extended normally or slightly upwards (like when typing or like in the photo below). It's only when you really bend down your hand that the watch seems to sit on top of the wrist, but that doesn't happen al that often does it?
> What does the screw do?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marklubb (Apr 27, 2019)

?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the screw replaces the dehumidifying capsule on certain models. That’s my guess. Kind of like a car that has the plastic punch out left in place on lower end models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

1165dvd said:


> I think the screw replaces the dehumidifying capsule on certain models. That's my guess. Kind of like a car that has the plastic punch out left in place on lower end models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Misfire. My iPad crashed&#8230; Thanks. Sounds like a good answer. Great thread. I was considering that Sinn, then that Guinand was mentioned. Never heard of them. Lots of competition out there.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

marklubb said:


> ?


Sorry about that, slipped up. Was asking about the screw. ✌


----------



## marklubb (Apr 27, 2019)

´


Usually tardy said:


> Sorry about that, slipped up. Was asking about the screw. ✌


Haha, now I understand. Yes, the screw is in place of the humidity capsule.


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheverian said:


> To each his own, but to me a count-down bezel on a chronograph seems like overkill, given that the intended purpose of a chronograph and its subdials is to help count things down. The 12 hour bezel as a GMT complication adds an entirely new utility, and I'm sure I'll be using it for that purpose when I travel. (Yes, I bought one.)


Congratulations on your classic 12! Very exciting that you got one. 
To reply to your point about the count-down bezel on a chronograph seeming like overkill, I completely disagree with you. 😂 😂
I absolutely love the ability to time two events concurrently by using the countdown bezel on my Klassik paired with the chrono movement. For example, I cook a lot. Let's say I'm cooking something that I know will take hours. I'll use the 12 hour chrono to time overall time, and then I'll use the countdown bezel to time shorter events (like basting every 20 minutes).

I know it might sound contrived, but I actually do this ALL the time. (for cooking, and other activities too.)


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

I’ll post it again, because I am disgusted with myself for not getting in on the preorder: any member holding a ticket on this release that wants to get out of their down payment, I’ll gladly refund you and assume your spot. Thanks and keep the pictures coming if you’ve received yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Rob contacted me today, all good.


_Hello and thank you again for reserving the new Sinn 103 Classic 12 Limited Edition.

This email will update you on the delivery status and next steps.

You may have heard that this limited edition sold out in less than two days – more quickly that either Sinn or we had anticipated. The good news is that you are guaranteed to receive a piece, and the watch should prove to be highly collectible based upon the number of requests we continue to receive each day asking if it “is really sold out”.

We have received the first pieces from Sinn and they have already shipped – we expect to receive additional pieces this month. We are shipping these watches in the exact order in which we received your reservation.

Once we reach your name on the list, we will contact you by email and by phone (if necessary) – no one will be skipped. Since we do not store your payment method, we will provide a special link to pay the balance due and you may choose whatever payment method and shipping address that you prefer.

We had originally anticipated that most watches would ship in September and October, but because this series sold out so quickly creating a production spike, many watches will now deliver in November and possibly into December. We are unable to provide an estimate as to when your specific watch will ship as only Sinn has the worldwide master list for all 600 reservations of which we are receiving a significant number.

But please rest assured that we will contact you the day your watch arrives at our offices, and we will hold your watch until we are able to reach you in case you are travelling or otherwise unable to immediately respond to us.

Congratulations on successfully reserving one of the most popular Sinn watches we have carried.

Rob

WatchBuys

Sinn North America_


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Sadly a failure IMHO. Too thick. Too much text. And I’ve never been a fan of the style of pushers used.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

My fatty says  











Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

nimzotech said:


> My fatty says


It may not exactly be svelte, but it is gorgeous. Congrats on an outstanding piece. 👍👏


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

nimzotech said:


> My fatty says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love love love it. my original klassik just landed on the wrist of the new owner (who i assume will be proudly showing it off here soon). I may start looking for a 12 to show up for grabs.


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Jpstepancic said:


> love love love it. my original klassik just landed on the wrist of the new owner (who i assume will be proudly showing it off here soon). I may start looking for a 12 to show up for grabs.


Why did you sell the klassik?!? Congrats to the new owner. Well…. Seeing as how you now have a hole in your collection yes you might want to hunt down a 12 😂😂😂


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

egwatchfan said:


> Why did you sell the klassik?!? Congrats to the new owner. Well…. Seeing as how you now have a hole in your collection yes you might want to hunt down a 12


I liquidated my entire collection except for one or two sentimental pieces in hopes that I would put my name down for a polar explorer. Some home projects have kind of derailed that for the time being so I might try and treat myself to something else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> 17mm thick for a 41mm watch? Proportions are not good at all. What were they thinking?


Agreed. I have a 103 (green) and the thickness is 15 mm. Not sure why it has to be thicker than that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

No problems with proportions on my end.
Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

nimzotech said:


> No problems with proportions on my end.
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


I don’t have one, I’ve never even seen one on real life. 
But I follow this thread because in my opinion they are one of the sharpest looking watches out there.

No complaints by the thickness and how it sits on your wrist, doesn’t feel “top heavy” or anything?

Do you wear it often? What kind of band do you wear it on?
I don’t need a watch at the moment, but one day I think I’m gonna have a chronograph. These are my favorites so far, so it’s nice to hear opinions. 
Thanks


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






*Hmm, that's a bit much.*


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I thought the previous eBay pic of $8K was somewhat outrageous but nearly $20K!! If that really sells, it's going to start my head scheming when my 103 comes in. lol


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Yea. For that price they are definitely “too thick.”


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Here is my very wearable fatty.









































































At 17mm thickness it is not a small watch by any means. However, it wears comfortably.

My recent strap change to the chronissimo was an instant success. The Di Modell strap seems like it was made for this watch. 
The pigskin the model 12 classic came on is super comfortable, but I’m wearing it on the 104 St Sa W. It compliments the 104 nicely.

I’m enjoying the 103 model 12 so much that Guinand watches started looking very appealing - the chronographs are at over 15mm thickness and are also very much wearable.

Pleased with my purchase.
Cheers.

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

ParkinNJ said:


> I thought the previous eBay pic of $8K was somewhat outrageous but nearly $20K!! If that really sells, it's going to start my head scheming when my 103 comes in. lol


Clearly it was too much. Price lowered








Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

nimzotech said:


> Here is my very wearable fatty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing your wrist circumference? It looks like it's probably my size, but I'd like to know. I have a watch on reserve, and I'm hoping it won't be too big.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

duprey26 said:


> Do you mind sharing your wrist circumference? It looks like it's probably my size, but I'd like to know. I have a watch on reserve, and I'm hoping it won't be too big.


Hi there!

I was bestowed with a 7” wrist circumference or 17.78cm.

Watch was sold out interesting you have it on reserve - where at if I may ask?
Cheers


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

nimzotech said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was bestowed with a 7” wrist circumference or 17.78cm.
> 
> ...


Deposit with Watchbuys. The authorized seller in the USA. They are delivering in order of deposits. Clearly mine was toward the tail end of the 600.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Post your 103 model 12 classic once you get it.


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

nimzotech said:


> Post your 103 model 12 classic once you get it.
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Watchbuys said there would be more in September, but it doesn't look like they shipped anything else. They probably only shipped a handful or less since the launch.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Just paid balance; watch due to arrive next week (from WatchBuys).


----------



## Doctor D. (Aug 24, 2021)

Seems that Sinn have some serious troubles to deliver them in the tie they said in the beginning; 9 weeks.
And also a lottery, some members on a Scandinavian watch forum had their watches two weeks after they ordered them when they launched it. Others will hopefully have theirs before x-mas.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

It will be worth the wait. This is one of the nicest watches that I've seen.










I used to own a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, and even though that's not a chronograph that is what I would compare the Sinn to. Polished cases, deep gloss black dial and bezel, polished applied markers.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

My 103 Classic 12 finally arrived today. Couldn't be happier. 😃


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

It is an attractive dial, albeit very generic and reminiscent of so many other watches. But if unique is not your thing then you cannot go wrong with this one. Many have commented on the unnecessary thickness of this watch 17mm, this must be intentional because nothing warrants that thickness. Little posted on the movement , from the screenshot looks like ETA or Selita clone, unfortunately lever chronograph and not a column wheel. Unfortunately no decoration on the movement besides painted screws, why was this blue paint necessary or why this movement displayed under glass is unclear.
Would be nice if bracelet had solid end links with curved connection to the case, instead of straight pins that leave a gap.


----------



## Doctor D. (Aug 24, 2021)

Opettaja said:


> My 103 Classic 12 finally arrived today. Couldn't be happier. 😃
> 
> View attachment 16242077
> 
> ...


Congrats, one of 600 then. So many are waiting for their examples.
So - first impressions?


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

mediasapiens said:


> It is an attractive dial, albeit very generic and reminiscent of so many other watches. But if unique is not your thing then you cannot go wrong with this one. Many have commented on the unnecessary thickness of this watch 17mm, this must be intentional because nothing warrants that thickness. Little posted on the movement , from the screenshot looks like ETA or Selita clone, unfortunately lever chronograph and not a column wheel. Unfortunately no decoration on the movement besides painted screws, why was this blue paint necessary or why this movement displayed under glass is unclear.
> Would be nice if bracelet had solid end links with curved connection to the case, instead of straight pins that leave a gap.


Well it is not a hidden fact that it is a Selita 510. Clone? What's that all about? It's a Selita like most Sinn watches and many other brands today.
Generic and reminiscent of other watches? It is meant to be a 60th anniversary vintage style simlar to the original 103. So go figure.🤷‍♂️
My 103 SA BE was just as thick at 16mm, so? It wears perfectly for me.
Should have solid end links on the bracelet?? It's a leather strap, not a bracelet.
No decoration on the movement? Obviously you haven't even seen one of these pieces.
Seems like you just don't like Sinn so why are you even in here? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

Doctor D. said:


> Congrats, one of 600 then. So many are waiting for their examples.
> So - first impressions?


It's a beautiful watch and wears very comfortable, no issues with the thickness at all. I sold my 103 SA BE to replace it with this and no regrets. A very stylish and classy piece, and the wild boar leather strap is extremely fine quality.


----------



## Doctor D. (Aug 24, 2021)

Opettaja said:


> It's a beautiful watch and wears very comfortable, no issues with the thickness at all. I sold my 103 SA BE to replace it with this and no regrets. A very stylish and classy piece, and the wild boar leather strap is extremely fine quality.


Like it a lot and as you write thickness on 103 is not a big deal.
It is not only the mm that counts also how the design on the horns is made.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Opettaja said:


> Should have solid end links on the bracelet?? It's a leather strap, not a bracelet.
> No decoration on the movement? Obviously you haven't even seen one of these pieces.
> Seems like you just don't like Sinn so why are you even in here? 🤷‍♂️


Leather bracelets have curved end links to fit the round case (endlinks are plastic and inside the leather strap). I had them on inexpensive Swiss watches (Raymond Weil). It looks better than straight pins. Since we are talking about bracelets , drilled lugs would not hurt either.

I saw the movement through display case back. Saw some swirly things and painted screws (looked like Sellita Elabore) and the look does not warrant the display. It would have been better if they made it manual wind (original was prolly that) and saved us 3mm of thickness.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Opettaja said:


> My 103 Classic 12 finally arrived today. Couldn't be happier. 😃
> 
> View attachment 16242077
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 103 Classic 12! I'm anxiously waiting on mine through Watchbuys. It appears I may be toward the end of the list as I have yet to receive any additional notification for payment. I too wish they made the overall case thickness slightly thinner but I'm smitten with the overall design. Wear in good health!!!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mediasapiens said:


> Leather bracelets have curved end links to fit the round case (endlinks are plastic and inside the leather strap). I had them on inexpensive Swiss watches (Raymond Weil). It looks better than straight pins. Since we are talking about bracelets , drilled lugs would not hurt either.
> 
> I saw the movement through display case back. Saw some swirly things and painted screws (looked like Sellita Elabore) and the look does not warrant the display. It would have been better if they made it manual wind (original was prolly that) and saved us 3mm of thickness.


The movement is actually a premium grade (not Elabore) SW510 and is highly decorated throughout with perlage and Cotes de Geneve.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Opettaja said:


> My 103 Classic 12 finally arrived today. Couldn't be happier. 😃
> 
> View attachment 16242077
> 
> ...


lol what daytona? I read that paul Newman also kept his pushers open at all times.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought a forum member's watch today. Payed a decent premium, but I'm hopeful it'll work out. Been wanting a chronograph for some time, and my only regret was sitting on the 103 Classic 12 in my shopping cart on the day it went up for sale. I could have had one for retail but choked. It should be in by Friday, and I'll give some thoughts about it for sure. I've been considering an IWC and Speedy, but I kept coming back to this as the better alternative for me. Just, ahem, a Classic design with some stellar enhancements. It'll be my second Sinn, though the U50 has been gone for a while. Looking forward to seeing these in action over the next few weeks.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived today; glad I got in on these.

Sinn OEM strap is nice, but starting out on a black leather strap.

Yes, it's tall, but I'm used to wearing the 103's.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre Sinn Limited to 600 pieces worldwide 103. KLASSIK12 Instrument Chronographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


But, but... It's got free shipping! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> But, but... It's got free shipping! 🤦‍♂️


They must have realized the almost $20K price was insanity and adjusted the price to a "reasonable" $8K+.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine arrived today. Pictures to come, but a few thoughts right off the bat. 

Sorry for the long first review. But...
This is a stunning watch on the wrist, especially in bright lighting or the midday sun. It's probably the most beautiful watch I've owned. Tons of presence. This is due mainly to the high polish surfaces on the case, the handset, the bezel, the dial markers, and the glossy black dial. If you do not want to be noticed, find a different watch. This one is going to stand out.

What else did I notice at first: 
The bezel action on this watch is unlike any I've used before on a diver(I’m aware this is a pilot watch). It doesn't click into place. It thumps, quite smoothly, like a well engineered door on a high end German auto. Granted it is only a twelve "thump" ( or click) bezel bc of the twelve hour nature of it. Still, it inspires a lot of confidence in the build quality.

The green leather strap isn't as green as it appears in pictures. That's a bummer. It's a quality strap. But I wish there was a bit more green in it, which would really complement the colors on the dial. It's not the most flattering shade of green as is. Reminiscent of something you might find in the toilet after a bad night out. 

The champagne accent color on the sub-registers is really well chosen, It's perfectly matched to the bezel numbers as well. Nicely done Sinn. I'm glad that Sinn didn't use white, nor white on the handset. 

Finally... My God, is this thing thick. It's not too bad on the wrist, mainly because the lugs sit high on the case and some of the thickness is due to the domed sapphire on both the top and back sides. The back sapphire snugs down into the wrist when strapped on. But the extra few mm's of added height on the side profile is really noticeable and unsightly when your just holding the watch in your hand. Not sure that Nato's are going to work on this one, especially if they're not single pass.

Overall, this is an outstanding package. It's a befitting design for an anniversary edition. If it stays in the collection ( a big if at the moment bc I'm first on the list for the new Pelagos FXD and am waiting for that call), it'll be my main wear through the workweek with my BB58 getting the weekends. I can see this watch climbing in value and desirability over the years.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

1165dvd said:


> Mine arrived today. Pictures to come, but a few thoughts right off the bat.
> 
> Sorry for the long first review. But...
> This is a stunning watch on the wrist, especially in bright lighting or the midday sun. It's probably the most beautiful watch I've owned. Tons of presence. This is due mainly to the high polish surfaces on the case, the handset, the bezel, the dial markers, and the glossy black dial. If you do not want to be noticed, find a different watch. This one is going to stand out.
> ...


Congrats on your new Sinn and appreciate your initial thoughts. I'm still waiting on mine and I'm trying not to think about the case thickness as that's the only aspect that still concerns me ... and of course, wear in good health!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Waiting for mine impatiently from my UK AD. Deliveries have not even started yet in the UK, have been told end of the month though so nearly there! He is getting 5 but has 25 names on the list. I am No3 thankfully!

I am not so concerned on thickness, I have a 103ST SA with the same crystal and caseback. Something like 3-4mm of this dimension disappears on the wrist as the clear caseback settles in to the wrist (well it does on my flat wrist) and the top crystal is just gently domed and virtually invisible due to the very effective Sinn AR treatment.


----------



## WhiteWolf777 (Feb 25, 2018)

This is a great looking watch. I wish I had ordered one in due time. 
If someone wants to part with his, please shoot me with a message.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Just took delivery of it. Such a beautiful watch and I’m very pleased with it.

103 Klassik 12 was greeted by it’s older brother, 303 Silver 12…




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

wkw said:


> Just took delivery of it. Such a beautiful watch and I’m very pleased with it.
> 
> 103 Klassik 12 was greeted by it’s older brother, 303 Silver 12…
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Sinn! I presume you purchased the bracelet separately? Is it the 'standard' 103 H-link bracelet?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats on your Sinn! I presume you purchased the bracelet separately? Is it the 'standard' 103 H-link bracelet?


Thanks. Yes, I purchased an additional H link bracelet made for 103 series and my AD installed it before shipping me the watch.

103 looks better on straps but I’m a bracelet person so I am happy with this set up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

wkw said:


> Just took delivery of it. Such a beautiful watch and I’m very pleased with it.
> 
> 103 Klassik 12 was greeted by it’s older brother, 303 Silver 12…
> 
> ...


A bit weird to put a blue plastic strap on that  ...
but seriously, congrats.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

I really like the dark green wild boar leather, really comfortable, but thought I would try mine on my fine link, gives the watch a lot more wrist presence.


----------



## WhiteWolf777 (Feb 25, 2018)

your watches look fantastic. Congratulations to you. 
Please more pictures of owners.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Opettaja said:


> A bit weird to put a blue plastic strap on that  ...
> but seriously, congrats.


Bracelet sized and protective covers removed 

It’s time to rock and roll 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Opettaja said:


> I really like the dark green wild boar leather, really comfortable, but thought I would try mine on my fine link, gives the watch a lot more wrist presence.
> View attachment 16254311


Boy that Fine Link turns it in to the ultimate dress chronograph 👍

My AD has one in stock so I plan to check it out when I go to collect the Classic 12


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

wkw said:


> Bracelet sized and protective covers removed
> 
> It’s time to rock and roll
> 
> ...


Much better


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ordered the Fine Link today, watch is due 8 - 10 days, can't wait to get this one on my wrist!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Collecting number 141 on Monday morning, pics to follow.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there a fitted rubber/silicon option for for this watch with a polished clasp? Or only blasted/ brushed.


----------



## Sublimekickscan (Feb 18, 2020)

1165dvd said:


> Is there a fitted rubber/silicon option for for this watch with a polished clasp? Or only blasted/ brushed.


The case of the Klassik 12 is the same as the regular 103 St Sa, so whatever strap they sell to fit that watch should work. I don’t know if there is a polished buckle, though. A quick Google search would answer that for me but I want to say I’m 90% sure there’s just a matte buckle and a brushed one. The brushed one is sold to match watches with either the brushed finish or the polished finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

petay993 said:


> Collecting number 141 on Monday morning, pics to follow.


Congrats! Please do share pics. Still "patiently" waiting for Watchbuy's email. 😅


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

petay993 said:


> Collecting number 141 on Monday morning, pics to follow.


Congrats! The fact that you're collecting 141 in December has me feeling that I won't be seeing mine until Jan or Feb at best. Judging by how soon after my deposit at WatchBuys they declared it sold out, I'm guessing I'll be getting # 599 or so.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have it!!!

Will get some pics up tomorrow in daylight but I am very impressed, its not subtle but it is beautifully finished. The green strap is much darker than I expected which to me is a good thing.

I was offered 141 or 413 so I think the issue numbers are random.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Just received an email from Rob at Watchbuys that my 103 Classic is finally here. Hoping to have it by the end of the week assuming no crazy-holiday shipping delays.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Classic 12 fans, want to see some pic's?

Of course you do....


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I spent about 2 hours swapping the supplied dark green strap out for the Fine Link, not the easiest task to get the bracelet installed with the tolerances but it's on!!

My trusty 103SA will now have the choice of the cast offs. 😀


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

My Sinn 103 Classic 12 finally arrived. It’s definitely not a svelte watch but I’m pleasantly surprised the watch wears smaller than the dimensions suggest … or maybe it just feels smaller after wearing the PO.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations, it looks like a dress watch next to the PO!!

Are you going to keep it on the stock strap?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes. It definitely wears tall, but feels compact for its size.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

petay993 said:


> Congratulations, it looks like a dress watch next to the PO!!
> 
> Are you going to keep it on the stock strap?


I had planned on swapping out the boar strap for a Di Modell Chronissimo but the OEM strap is more pliable than expected and wears comfortably so I'll stick with this strap for now. I also have a black cordovon strap that will pair nicely but maybe later; the 103s are definitely strap-monsters!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree the supplied dark green strap is very soft and comfortable.


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

I was notified this evening from WatchBuys that mine is in! It should arrive Thursday. I'll post my thoughts / pics later this week.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

duprey26 said:


> I was notified this evening from WatchBuys that mine is in! It should arrive Thursday. I'll post my thoughts / pics later this week.


Congratulations, I am really enjoying mine. Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow, this thing is pretty blingy for a tool watch. I like it a lot.


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

So for those here that have received their watch, how are you finding the accuracy? I'm finding mine is about 10 sec fast / day. While I wasn't expecting chronometer accuracy, this seems a bit fast. Probably the least accurate of my collection so far. Am I expecting too much from a SW 510 movement?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

duprey26 said:


> So for those here that have received their watch, how are you finding the accuracy? I'm finding mine is about 10 sec fast / day. While I wasn't expecting chronometer accuracy, this seems a bit fast. Probably the least accurate of my collection so far. Am I expecting too much from a SW 510 movement?



The first few days I wore mine, I felt the same as you. it was startling to see how off it was. I've gotten used to a high level of accuracy with my recent watches (bb58, Seamaster 8800 and a few others). That said, it seems to be broken in and now keeping acceptable time. I haven't timed it, but it's within a minute over the past week or so. I'm happy with that.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

After wearing the Classic 12 for a little over a week, I have a few opinions about it. 1. It's very wearable. The proportions are deceiving. The compact L2L and relatively small diameter for a chrono probably add to this feeling. 2. The green wild boar strap is super comfortable. I'm wondering if SInn will add this to their strap options for purchase down the road. Should I hold onto this watch, I can see myself getting a Sinn deployant to extend the life of the strap. 3. Over the past three years, my 45 year old eyes have steadily gotten worse. I'm up to 1.5 magnification on the readers that I keep all around the house. If I'm not wearing them when I try to read the time on this watch, I struggle a little. Maybe it's a combination of the shiny dial and polished handset and indices, and partly because of the small subdial text, but I find it frustrating to read the time. That might be the biggest reason for me flipping this watch. That said, it's still the coolest watch I've owned.


----------



## duprey26 (Oct 26, 2021)

1165dvd said:


> The green wild boar strap is super comfortable. I'm wondering if SInn will add this to their strap options for purchase down the road.


I hear you on the strap. In fact I think it's too nice. If Sinn doesn't offer a replacement option, that will be a shame. I've already ordered a black sailcloth strap, and a black and red Nato. I'll take pics when they come in next week. I'm too concerned with ruining the boar strap. Plus I intend this to be my weekend watch, so I want something that won't get ruined by water. I know the watch can handle just about anything I dish out, but I don't think that strap can.


----------

